# Making the move!!!



## dallasteacher (Dec 29, 2013)

This forum is filled with great information. Thanks to everyone who has contributed. My husband and I have been considering moving to Mexico, but have yet to do it. My husband is from Mexico and I speak Spanish so we don't feel like it would be too tough of a move. We have a 3 year old son, who will soon have dual citizenship. 

We are nowhere near retirement age, but we want our son to experience Mexico besides the occasionally summer/winter trips. I fell in love with the country back in 2009, but needed to return home to start my career.

I lived in Querétaro for about 9 months in 2009. I really enjoyed my time there and this maybe where we settle down. 

My biggest question is how hard will it be for me to find employment in Mexico. I am a certified bilingual teacher (Early Childhood to 6th grade). I am planning on returning to school for my masters. 

I don't know how soon we will move, but I am a planner. I would like to have all my ducks in a row before we start this adventure. 

A few questions:
1. Employment (How hard will this be? Would public school be a possibility? Wages?)
2. School for my child
3. Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

1. Your son already has dual citizenship if he was born in U.S. to a Mexican father. What you may not have yet is the paperwork that _proves_ his Mexican nationality. You can visit your nearest Mexican consulate with his U.S. birth certificate, and both parents’ official IDs (passports) to get him his “birth certificate for a Mexican national born abroad.” Check, of course, if they also require further documentation – I’m basing it on my own experience, and my “kids” are in their 20’s now so it was a long time ago.

2. Visit the Mexico forum of the ‘Dave’s ESL Cafe’ website for some focused information on getting a teaching job in Mexico. It sounds like your qualifications and experience put you in a good position to get a job; however it’s uncommon for schools in Mexico to hire from abroad sight unseen, so you may not be able to start serious job hunting until you are in Mexico and prospective employers can meet you face to face. 

2a) It’s not clear what will happen once you have a job offer. Until last year, it used to be that you could then get your visa converted to a visa with working permission, but the immigration laws changed and now people have to go back to the Mexican consulate in their home country with a concrete, specific job offer to get a visa with work permission. 
However, your visa status in Mexico will probably be that of a dependent family member (dependent on your Mexican husband) so the process may be different.


----------



## dallasteacher (Dec 29, 2013)

Thank you for taking the time to respond. 

Do you have any information about the quality of the education system?

Public vs. Private?

I know a little bit about the education system, but not much. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Public schools are not very good in most places. We were fortunate to have some decent public schools where we live, though (in Mexico City). One way to find out about local schools would be by talking to neighbours with children (once you have moved in) and asking them where their children go to school and how they like it. 

Private schools range from small, modest schools (in my neighbourhood we have one private school on our street corner, and another one 1 block away), to big prestigious schools for rich people’s kids, as well as a range in between.

My kids went to public school for kindergarten, private for 1–6, and public from then on (including university). The private school was the neighbourhood school I mentioned in the previous paragraph, and tuition cost less than what I had been paying for once-a-week music lessons in Canada before we moved to Mexico.

As for a job in a public school, it would be nearly impossible for a foreigner, for multiple reasons (certification, networking).

One thing that may be a surprise to people from North America is that the public Ministry of Education (SEP) only covers up to grade 9. From Grade 10 on, public schools are either run by public universities, or managed by local, state, or federal departments that directly administer the schools at this level (called _educación medio superior_).


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

I agree with Maesonna I would not send my child to public schools in Mexico, private schools as well as home schooling is a better option! As far as you getting a job in a school, I also think that may be difficult for you, because the certifications and requirements are different. However, I myself teach English in Puerto Angel and 1 day a week in Huatulco and 1 day a week in Pochutla as well, without any certifications. So you may find it profitable to do private teaching!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I did a Google search on "bilingual private school mexico" and came up with a long list. One item stood out - Association of American Schools in Mexico - ASOMEX Their schools offer bilingual education in Mexico and other countries from K to 12.


----------



## dallasteacher (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the information. I will definitely look into private school. Does anyone home school their children? I would not be opposed to home school especially because I will have the resources from back home to support this option. 

Does anyone know about the pay at private schools? I have heard it is not that great. I know I will not make anywhere near the amount of money I make here.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

dallasteacher said:


> Thanks everyone for the information. I will definitely look into private school. Does anyone home school their children? I would not be opposed to home school especially because I will have the resources from back home to support this option. Does anyone know about the pay at private schools? I have heard it is not that great. I know I will not make anywhere near the amount of money I make here.


a
You are thinking about Queretaro then?
Pay varies from town to town and school to school


----------



## dallasteacher (Dec 29, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> a
> You are thinking about Queretaro then?
> Pay varies from town to town and school to school


Yes, we are thinking about Querétaro. I was hoping to get a ballpark figure. I see you are in Querétaro. How are you enjoying it there? What about cost of living? I mentioned I stayed there back in 2009, so I am sure things have changed.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

dallasteacher said:


> Yes, we are thinking about Querétaro. I was hoping to get a ballpark figure. I see you are in Querétaro. How are you enjoying it there? What about cost of living? I mentioned I stayed there back in 2009, so I am sure things have changed.


queretaro is indeed a very nice place to live, cost of living depends greatly on what you do and where you want to live, there are very modest areas as well as high end ones.
Lots of schools, stores, hospitals, etc, you lived here already!
You may as well consider San Juan del Rio in your list


----------



## dallasteacher (Dec 29, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> queretaro is indeed a very nice place to live, cost of living depends greatly on what you do and where you want to live, there are very modest areas as well as high end ones.
> Lots of schools, stores, hospitals, etc, you lived here already!
> You may as well consider San Juan del Rio in your list


I have passed through San Juan del Rio, but I never visited the city. What are the differences between San Juan and Querétaro?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

dallasteacher said:


> I have passed through San Juan del Rio, but I never visited the city. What are the differences between San Juan and Querétaro?


san Juan is a much smaller city, about 280,000 people, 2nd largest municipality in the state, smaller in all senses, but quieter too and only 50 km away from Queretaro, and those same 50 km closer to Mexico City
San Juan has lots of water, unlike Queretaro
When you visit, let me know, I'd like to have a cup of coffee with you guys!


----------



## dallasteacher (Dec 29, 2013)

I am not sure when our next visit will be, but we would love to sit and pick your brain. I am excited about our new adventure, but we still haven't decided when the move will take place. This forum is very useful.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

dallasteacher said:


> I am not sure when our next visit will be, but we would love to sit and pick your brain. I am excited about our new adventure, but we still haven't decided when the move will take place. This forum is very useful.


Until then, you guys have my brain to be picked here!


----------



## Hollypop1986 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hey! I also have a son that is 4 and a daughter that is 1. AND I live in dallas! We will be moving with my husband, who is Mexican, in about 3 months or so.  It's nice to see we have a few things in common... 

As for homeschooling, I was homeschooled almost exclusively and it is definitely what I plan to do with my children. I am still figuring out how it will all work, but I found a homeschool advocate group on Facebook that has been pretty helpful so far! They have a lot of information and you might be able to get some additional resources, who knows! It's called El Hogar Educador. They are missionaries with six kids (I believe) born and raised in Mexico. Pretty interesting and exciting to know that is an option. I think so few people homeschool I'm Mexico though, that it would definitely work in your favor having connections on the subject back home!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

dallasteacher said:


> Thanks everyone for the information. I will definitely look into private school. Does anyone home school their children? I would not be opposed to home school especially because I will have the resources from back home to support this option.
> 
> Does anyone know about the pay at private schools? I have heard it is not that great. I know I will not make anywhere near the amount of money I make here.


I substitute teach English at a local university here in San Luis Potosí on Saturdays when the other teachers ask for the day off. The non native English speaking teachers get $55.00 pesos per hour and the native English speaking teachers get $110.00 pesos per hour. They average 8 hours per week. 2 hours on Tuesday and Thursday evenings and 4 hours on Saturday 9 to 1 PM. 8 weeks off in the summer They work other jobs full time teaching as all have a 4 year university teacher´s degree and teach at private shcools all subjects including English and one guy in the TKT course is a teacher at a public school.

We have to take an 8 hour per week course called the Oxford University TKT course for 3 months and pass a 6 hour exam first. Depending on your grade you get a certificate to teach "beginners", "intermediate" and/or "advanced" English. They seem not to adhere to these requirements very strictly. We also have to pass the TOFEL exam every 2 years.

Some have taught at English lanuage schools and say the pay is less.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

AlanMexicali said:


> I substitute teach English at a local university here in San Luis Potosí on Saturdays when the other teachers ask for the day off. The non native English speaking teachers get $55.00 pesos per hour and the native English speaking teachers get $110.00 pesos per hour. They average 8 hours per week. 2 hours on Tuesday and Thursday evenings and 4 hours on Saturday 9 to 1 PM. 8 weeks off in the summer They work other jobs full time teaching as all have a 4 year university teacher´s degree and teach at private shcools all subjects including English and one guy in the TKT course is a teacher at a public school. We have to take an 8 hour per week course called the Oxford University TKT course for 3 months and pass a 6 hour exam first. Depending on your grade you get a certificate to teach "beginners", "intermediate" and/or "advanced" English. They seem not to adhere to these requirements very strictly. We also have to pass the TOFEL exam every 2 years. Some have taught at English lanuage schools and say the pay is less.


Wow!
Huge difference between the non native and natives!
Most of the non native teachers I had for English and German were very very good and prepared teachers, I never had the idea of them not knowing what they were doing, they had an accent, don't we all? Even native teachers do
But to get paid half?
What you are saying about the courses you have to take and the certifications you have to pass seems very good!
Most English schools don't pay well, they are not very quality oriented as well
I would think Berlitz would be better paid


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

In Chiapas, where I paid a languag school 100 pesos an hour to take Tzotzil, I found out the teacher was paid 30 pesos an hour. He was a certified teacher and also was teaching Spanish Toztil and Tzeltal in the public school system.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Most English schools don't pay well, they are not very quality oriented as well
> I would think Berlitz would be better paid


Berlitz pays better? Don't count on that!


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Lorij said:


> I agree with Maesonna I would not send my child to public schools in Mexico


My kids spent 10 years in public education in Mexico (3 years _secundaria_, 3 years _prepa_ and 4 years university, plus the youngest one also spent one year in public kindergarten.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Wow!
> Huge difference between the non native and natives!
> Most of the non native teachers I had for English and German were very very good and prepared teachers, I never had the idea of them not knowing what they were doing, they had an accent, don't we all? Even native teachers do


There's a big difference between variations in native-speaker accents in a language and the accent a non-native speaker may have. While I'm a trained Spanish teacher with a not-too-awful accent, I would feel strange about teaching Spanish in Mexico, or anywhere else, for that matter. If a student has never had native speakers for teachers, they will be at a big disadvantage when they have to deal with native speakers in real-life situations.


----------



## dallasteacher (Dec 29, 2013)

Hollypop1986 said:


> Hey! I also have a son that is 4 and a daughter that is 1. AND I live in dallas! We will be moving with my husband, who is Mexican, in about 3 months or so.  It's nice to see we have a few things in common...
> 
> As for homeschooling, I was homeschooled almost exclusively and it is definitely what I plan to do with my children. I am still figuring out how it will all work, but I found a homeschool advocate group on Facebook that has been pretty helpful so far! They have a lot of information and you might be able to get some additional resources, who knows! It's called El Hogar Educador. They are missionaries with six kids (I believe) born and raised in Mexico. Pretty interesting and exciting to know that is an option. I think so few people homeschool I'm Mexico though, that it would definitely work in your favor having connections on the subject back home!


What part of Mexico will you be moving to? I would love to stay in contact with you to learn about your journey. What do you plan to do for work once you get there?


----------



## dallasteacher (Dec 29, 2013)

AlanMexicali said:


> I substitute teach English at a local university here in San Luis Potosí on Saturdays when the other teachers ask for the day off. The non native English speaking teachers get $55.00 pesos per hour and the native English speaking teachers get $110.00 pesos per hour. They average 8 hours per week. 2 hours on Tuesday and Thursday evenings and 4 hours on Saturday 9 to 1 PM. 8 weeks off in the summer They work other jobs full time teaching as all have a 4 year university teacher´s degree and teach at private shcools all subjects including English and one guy in the TKT course is a teacher at a public school.
> 
> We have to take an 8 hour per week course called the Oxford University TKT course for 3 months and pass a 6 hour exam first. Depending on your grade you get a certificate to teach "beginners", "intermediate" and/or "advanced" English. They seem not to adhere to these requirements very strictly. We also have to pass the TOFEL exam every 2 years.
> 
> Some have taught at English lanuage schools and say the pay is less.


My native language is English and I heard this is often an advantage in Mexico. How do you enjoy working at the University level? I was thinking getting a Masters would help me land a University position. 

I have a few questions about San Luis Potosí. How is it over there? I have only heard bad things about it usually from people who just go for the day. Is it as bad as they say? My in-laws live in San Deigo de la Union which is not too far from San Luis. This may also be an option for us. I'm not sure which city would offer more advantages as far as work goes.

Why you need to pass the TOFEL? Isn't this exam for people learning English? I have never heard of the TKT. I need to do some research.

Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## dallasteacher (Dec 29, 2013)

Berlitz?


----------



## dallasteacher (Dec 29, 2013)

maesonna said:


> My kids spent 10 years in public education in Mexico (3 years _secundaria_, 3 years _prepa_ and 4 years university, plus the youngest one also spent one year in public kindergarten.


I know that the Mexican education system is totally terrible. My in-laws are both teachers. I have a good idea of what it is really like, but I want to make sure my son will be prepared to attend an American University if he desires.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Berlitz pays better? Don't count on that!


I was just guessing they would pay better, since Berlitz is a very expensive school


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> There's a big difference between variations in native-speaker accents in a language and the accent a non-native speaker may have. While I'm a trained Spanish teacher with a not-too-awful accent, I would feel strange about teaching Spanish in Mexico, or anywhere else, for that matter. If a student has never had native speakers for teachers, they will be at a big disadvantage when they have to deal with native speakers in real-life situations.


I agree with you 80 %
I had American, English and Mexican teachers, all of them I am very grateful and they were very good at it
Yet, I still have trouble understanding Australians, Scottish smoetimes even Texans
It is part of languages, I also have trouble with some Spaniards


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> I was just guessing they would pay better, since Berlitz is a very expensive school


That doesn't mean they pay their teachers well, you can count on it!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Berlitz has the reputation, and reports from persons teaching for Berlitz with whom I am familiar with in Mexico City, as being amongst the lowest paying language schools. I've known retired persons who've taught for Berlitz an hour or two a day and who did so not because they needed the income but because they wanted something to do with their time and they thought it was prestigious to say they worked for Berlitz.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> Berlitz has the reputation, and reports from persons teaching for Berlitz with whom I am familiar with in Mexico City, as being amongst the lowest paying language schools. I've known retired persons who've taught for Berlitz an hour or two a day and who did so not because they needed the income but because they wanted something to do with their time and they thought it was prestigious to say they worked for Berlitz.


Prestigious to work for Berlitz? Berlitz has a lousy reputation among language teachers because it pays poorly and uses an antiquated teaching method.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Prestigious to work for Berlitz? Berlitz has a lousy reputation among language teachers because it pays poorly and uses an antiquated teaching method.


My thoughts on this: An expat retiree, who hadn't investigated other possibilities, choosing Berlitz solely on its name and to whom the money isn't an important factor .... doesn't surprise me. Most expats who come to teach don't know much about wagers, in the first place. I'm speaking of the ones working for the language institutes and companies offering language training to employees of corporate clients. Once the expat is 'on the ground', learns the ropes and networks a bit, it becomes obvious that they're not usually working for the best paying organization. Then again, many companies/institutes consider it an apprenticeship to be at the bottom rung of the ladder and there's some validity to that thinking, IMO. I'm referring, mostly, to the expats who don't have a committment to teaching and who do so just to earn some money to, hopefully, support themselves while enjoying Mexico, looking for a young lady/young man to have a relationship with, etc. Professional teachers and others with a serious committment to teaching will almost always have scoped-out the situation, checked on wages, etc., and would never consider working for one of the institutes such as Berlitz, Interlingua, Harmon Hall, etc.


----------



## dallasteacher (Dec 29, 2013)

dallasteacher said:


> I know that the Mexican education system is totally terrible. My in-laws are both teachers. I have a good idea of what it is really like, but I want to make sure my son will be prepared to attend an American University if he desires.


I meant to say not totally terrible.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

dallasteacher said:


> I know that the Mexican education system is totally terrible. My in-laws are both teachers. I have a good idea of what it is really like, but I want to make sure my son will be prepared to attend an American University if he desires.


My oldest (the only one that’s already finished a university degree), did her undergrad at the UNAM and then went on to get a Master’s in Canada. She found that the UNAM amply prepared her for graduate work at a North American university. (I’m not confident (from what I‘ve heard) that a private Mexican university would be as good as the UNAM.)

The Mexican education system may be bad overall, but it’s spotty, and we were fortunate to be in a good spot. It was our most important criterion for staying in Mexico; namely, that our 3 kids would get a good education. When we found, during our trial year in Mexico, that we were satisfied that they would get a good education, we made the decision to stay. At that time, they were in grades 5, 3 and K. They did up to grade 6 at a private school (except that the youngest also did Kindergarten at a public school), and all the rest (7 to university) in the Mexican public school system.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

dallasteacher said:


> I meant to say not totally terrible.


Oops, made my reply before I saw this correction. Anyway I guess we’re in agreement. I stand by my assessment that the education system is spotty, with better and worse regions. The poorer and less central the state, the harder it is to get a good education in the public system. But not impossible.


----------



## dallasteacher (Dec 29, 2013)

I've heard amazing things about UNAM. I thought about D.F., but my husband isn't too convinced.


----------



## Helloitsme (Dec 31, 2013)

In Mexico private schools your learning the same stuff as public schools you get the same textbooks the same everything. The only difference between the two is that you pay to go to a private school, yes the private school looks better but as far for learning you learn the same.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Helloitsme said:


> In Mexico private schools your learning the same stuff as public schools you get the same textbooks the same everything. The only difference between the two is that you pay to go to a private school, yes the private school looks better but as far for learning you learn the same.


I am sorry, but I have to disagree on this one, dis you study in Mexico? What are you basing your comment on? 
Public and private schools in Mexico do not carry the same books, not the same quality teachers by far, some private schools are not as good as they advertise, but, in general, they are much better than public ones. And yes, I studied in Mexico all my life


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

dallasteacher said:


> I've heard amazing things about UNAM. I thought about D.F., but my husband isn't too convinced.


UNAM is a great university, what would your plans be with it? Why DF? UNAM has campuses in many states, including Queretaro, the largest one is south of Mexico City of course


----------



## dallasteacher (Dec 29, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> UNAM is a great university, what would your plans be with it? Why DF? UNAM has campuses in many states, including Queretaro, the largest one is south of Mexico City of course


I had no idea they had a campus in Querétaro. I would like to get my Masters here, but I am not opposed to schooling for myself in Mexico. Just trying to look at all my options.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I know two vry bright teenager, one goes to a private school and one to the public school and they do not hav e the same book or sam curriculum. If I had kids I would send mine to the privaye school that prepares them much better for the university. First of all the private school is bilingual and the kids in public school are barely taught English. The kid I know who is going to the public school is taking private lesson to learn English and he spends a lot of time with us so he speaks English but none of his friendss do.

You may habe had bad eperiences with private schools but they are some decent ones that do not "have the same books" as the public school. " You have to do your homework in choosing the private school.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

dallasteacher said:


> I had no idea they had a campus in Querétaro. I would like to get my Masters here, but I am not opposed to schooling for myself in Mexico. Just trying to look at all my options.


UNAM has a large operation in Queretaro, mostly in the Juriquilla area


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Helloitsme said:


> In Mexico private schools your learning the same stuff as public schools you get the same textbooks the same everything. The only difference between the two is that you pay to go to a private school, yes the private school looks better but as far for learning you learn the same.


Some of the teachers are even the same. (Working one shift in a private school and one in a public school each day.) 

A big, big difference, though can be the class sizes. My kids had class sizes of 40–60 in public school, and 10–25 in private school.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

GARYJ65 said:


> Public and private schools in Mexico do not carry the same books,


In my experience, yes they did. Both public and private used the same SEP textbooks and the same SEP curriculum (_plan de estudios_).


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

maesonna said:


> In my experience, yes they did. Both public and private used the same SEP textbooks and the same SEP curriculum (plan de estudios).


It is mandatory to carry the same SEP books in Mexico
But in private schools, at least the good ones, carry their own choice of books


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> It is mandatory to carry the same SEP books in Mexico
> But in private schools, at least the good ones, carry their own choice of books


If it's mandatory for all schools, public and private, to use the SEP-mandated books, then how do some private schools get away with using different books?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> If it's mandatory for all schools, public and private, to use the SEP-mandated books, then how do some private schools get away with using different books?


It is mandatory to use SEP's books and they do use them, but they can use any others if they want


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

and they do..The private school where one of the boy goes uses way more books than the public school does. Many of the subjects are also taught in English and they are not in the public school.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> It is mandatory to use SEP's books and they do use them, but they can use any others if they want


I see. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Helloitsme (Dec 31, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> I am sorry, but I have to disagree on this one, dis you study in Mexico? What are you basing your comment on?
> Public and private schools in Mexico do not carry the same books, not the same quality teachers by far, some private schools are not as good as they advertise, but, in general, they are much better than public ones. And yes, I studied in Mexico all my life


I been to both public and private and both where the same, same textbooks same everything the only difference is like I said you pay money. That's my experience and people who I know who went from private to public. They left private because your learning the same stuff as public so why pay if you can just go to a public school.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I think you are missing the point some private schools are very good and some are not..


----------



## dallasteacher (Dec 29, 2013)

I gathering the most important thing is research, research, research!!!


----------



## el confederado (Jan 1, 2011)

Here's how we do it at my school, the Colegio Americano SLP, which is a K-12 school. We use SEP books for the Mexican History, Civics and Ethics, and Spanish classes which are taught in Spanish. For all other subjects which are taught in English we "supplement" the SEP books with books and materials from the US. Our school zone supervisors know this and approved it due to the nature of our school which of course is an American school with different needs and goals from the other schools which form a part of our school zone. The schools in our zone are a mix of public and private schools. All most forgot, we do follow the SEP program as well but we also have classes such as US History to satisfy US educational requirements.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Helloitsme said:


> I been to both public and private and both where the same, same textbooks same everything the only difference is like I said you pay money. That's my experience and people who I know who went from private to public. They left private because your learning the same stuff as public so why pay if you can just go to a public school.


Again, I have to disagree, the difference is not only the fee you pay, quality of education is better in most private schools, I said MOST
People you know, if they got just about the same education in public schools, good for them! They are very lucky
Did you study in Mexico? If so, in public or private?

I did

In my experience, once again, of the public schools I know in Mexico, and obviously I don't know them all, the system is not good at all
Students cannot even spell
There is a film about this, a recent one, called de Panzazo, it would be good if you could see it
In Mexico, both private and public schools must comply with the federal system and books, private schools do better than this, again, MOST OF THEM, they carry additional books, better facilities, teachers, materials, etc. 

I went to private schools all my life and sent my daughter to private schools as well, I am not fond of throwing my money to the garbage, but in this case I really have to defend my point about private schools in Mexico.I do not own a school or have anything to do with education in Mexico, but I know the system, I've been there .
Our students, both from public and private, don't know the first thing about many subjects, and this is not only happening in Mexico! Lucky for the ones that make an additional effort to learn and apply their learning!


----------



## Helloitsme (Dec 31, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> Again, I have to disagree, the difference is not only the fee you pay, quality of education is better in most private schools, I said MOST
> People you know, if they got just about the same education in public schools, good for them! They are very lucky
> Did you study in Mexico? If so, in public or private?
> 
> ...



Ok, the movie de Panzazo I have seen this doc. 

As for some students can't read or spell. I have seen this in both public and private. 

Additional books in private schools: Never had any additional books the books they gave me are the book that public schools got.

Better facilities, teachers, materials: Yes the facilities are better but what does that got to do with learning. Also Half the staff that where teaching in the private schools I used to go where also teaching in public schools. As for materials I actually saw no difference. 


This is or was my experience and no this wasn't the only private school I went to before switching back to pubic back in the day.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Helloitsme said:


> Ok, the movie de Panzazo I have seen this doc.
> 
> As for some students can't read or spell. I have seen this in both public and private.
> 
> ...


Either you were not lucky enough or I was very lucky with studying and finding private schools for me and my daughter.

I did have additional books and materials, I really do appreciate better facilities (labs, sports, libraries) 
In any case, If it would be easier, I throw the towel and say it is just the same, private or public. But they are not

Did you go to school in Mexico?


----------



## dallasteacher (Dec 29, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> Again, I have to disagree, the difference is not only the fee you pay, quality of education is better in most private schools, I said MOST
> People you know, if they got just about the same education in public schools, good for them! They are very lucky
> Did you study in Mexico? If so, in public or private?
> 
> ...


Public or private they can both be very good or very bad, even here in the states. Within the same districts/schools you can have bad teachers/policies.

The best thing is to find a school where teachers are happy and expectations are high. If a school has high expectations for students/teachers and teachers are happy with their jobs; the students/school will have great success. Also, supportive administrators for students/teachers is very important. 

There are several teachers at my school who went through private schools in Mexico and only have good things to say. On the other hand, my brother in-law went through public education in Mexico and is now a civil engineer in Querétaro. 

Doing your homework is vital anywhere. I also agree putting forth additional effort to learn is something all students should do whether in public or private school.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

My husband (Mexican) put his two older sons through private school even though he had a very modest income. Their education was his priority, and he felt it was the best "inheritance" he could provide them. They never had expensive, brand name clothes and lived very simply. While classmates from wealthy families would jet off to Europe for holidays, they were happy to go camp on a beach. (My one stepson had an entrepreneurial spirit and it was discovered after the fact that he ran a little "business" of charging his wealthier classmates to do their homework for them!) My husband also was concerned about how it might affect them to be with peers who were considerably wealthier than they were, and he strongly instilled in them the importance of valuing others and themselves based on the kind of persons they are, not on how much money they make. He had to briefly place them in the public system in Mexico back when there was a severe devaluation of the peso in the mid-90's, and he noted a significant difference in the quality of their education, so he got them back into a good private school as soon as he could manage. They are both fully tri-lingual, and one is currently finishing up his doctorate in France. Our 2 younger children are in the public system in Toronto, but if we were to move to Mexico while they are still of school age, we would be looking at private schools. It is unfortunate, as I believe that a robust, high quality public education system is a vital component of a healthy, functional society, and that educating ALL our children (as a society - the collective "we") pays off in spades in terms of productivity, economic resilience, civic participation, lower crime rates, as a societal equalizer etc. etc. (Even without the economic arguments I think it's the right thing to do by our children.) However, I do agree with those posters who advise caution with the public system in Mexico. There may be some high quality public system teachers and schools, but definitely you need to "do your homework" when choosing your children's education. 😊


----------



## Helloitsme (Dec 31, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> Either you were not lucky enough or I was very lucky with studying and finding private schools for me and my daughter.
> 
> I did have additional books and materials, I really do appreciate better facilities (labs, sports, libraries)
> In any case, If it would be easier, I throw the towel and say it is just the same, private or public. But they are not
> ...


Did I go to school in Mexico? Yes I did.


----------

